# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Si ndihet nje mashkull kur ...?

## biloba

mund te me thoni (meshkujt do mund te me japin nje pergjigje me te sakte, ndoshta) se si ndihet nje mashkull, kur ka deshire te beje dashuri dhe e dashura nuk pranon ne ate moment?

----------


## Evi_pogradecari

Varet se car tipi ka mashkulli.

----------


## alibaba

Gjithashtu varet çfarë tipi  është femra.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Varet edhe sa dite ka pa bere dashuri mashkulli  :buzeqeshje: 
Varet sesi eshte ne ato momente, ne qejf apo jo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BvizioN

Si nje udhetar i etur ne mes te *Saharase,*kur ka perpara nje gote me *uje* akull te ftohte dhe nuk mund ta pije.

----------


## Clauss

pasojat mund te ndahen ne dy kategori: trupore dhe psikollogjike. ne ato truporet te jesh i/e sigurt qe eshte e paevitueshme nje kruajte e forte ne te djathtin. po mundet dhe ne te majtin. ose both, si une tani. varet nga mashkulli. po dhe nga femra. gjithashtu dhe nga klima. per psikollogjiket do flasim neser. 
me ne fund kjo teme qe mungonte u hap..

----------


## Dito

> mund te me thoni (meshkujt do mund te me japin nje pergjigje me te sakte, ndoshta) se si ndihet nje mashkull, kur ka deshire te beje dashuri dhe e dashura nuk pranon ne ate moment?



Autokontroll kjo eshte keshilla e mire per nje njeri te arsyeshem.


*Dito.*

----------


## alnosa

Po Them Edhe Un Mendimin Tim Si Femer Qe Jam.......

Njesoj Sic Ndihet Mashkulli Ashtu Ndihet Dhe Femra Ne Nje Rast Te Tille


Kisss & Hugsss

----------


## Baptist

Ka nje dallim te vogel:
mashkulli gjithmone mbetet i hutuar dhe me dyshim, 
kurse femra e gjithnje e ofenduar dhe e bere pelim.

----------


## alnosa

Maskulli Dyshon
Femra Provokon .......jo Pelim


Pershendetjeeeee

----------


## Baptist

> Maskulli Dyshon
> Femra Provokon .......jo Pelim
> 
> 
> Pershendetjeeeee


Une jam plotesisht i bindur se femra ndihet teper e ofenduar per te qene ne gjendje te provokoje me tutje, te pakten jo pa kaluar nje nate e plote, te nesermen do te provoje serish, kuptohet nese ne ndrkohe nuk ka shpikur ndonje arsye per ta urrejtur, gje qe e bejne tradicionalisht!
Pershendetjeeeeee!

----------


## alnosa

> Alinosa desha një pyetje a e urren femra mashkullin në rast se ky e refuzon?



 PER MENDIMIN TIM FEMRA DO OFENDOHET DHE DO LIND DYSHIMI PASTAJ ........KURSE PER TE URRYER VARET NGA RRETHANAT 


PERSHENDETJE

----------


## Baptist

> PER MENDIMIN TIM FEMRA DO OFENDOHET DHE DO LIND DYSHIMI PASTAJ ........KURSE PER TE URRYER VARET NGA RRETHANAT 
> PERSHENDETJE


E kete "dyshimi" nuk ta kuptoj as edhe per njeqind vjete?!!
Cfare dyshimi mund t'i linde femres ne rast se mashkulli i saj e refuzoi, ose jo mashkulli i saj por nje mashkull me te cilin ka raporte afersije temjaftueshme sa per te hyre ne marredhenie pak me intime.?

----------


## alnosa

Dyshon Se Pse Ai Mashkull Nuk Pranon  ......nuk E Pelqen Me Ose Dhe Shum Gjera Te Tjera Sa Un Nuk Mund Ti Shpreh ......se Per Mendimin Tim Nuk Ka Mashkull Qe Ta Refuzoj Nje Femer Per Mardhenie Intime Qoft Ajo Me E Shemtuara E Botes........a Eshte Keshtu???????? 


Te Pershendes

----------


## Baptist

> Dyshon Se Pse Ai Mashkull Nuk Pranon  ......nuk E Pelqen Me Ose Dhe Shum Gjera Te Tjera Sa Un Nuk Mund Ti Shpreh ......se Per Mendimin Tim Nuk Ka Mashkull Qe Ta Refuzoj Nje Femer Per Mardhenie Intime Qoft Ajo Me E Shemtuara E Botes........a Eshte Keshtu???????? 
> Te Pershendes


E po, ka edhe prej atyre *burrave* qe e bejne kete per hater te parimeve te veta dhe normave personale te caktuara morale, ndonese mjaft te rralle ne perditshmeri.

Sa per qe nuk refuzon une njoh nje qe e refuzon jo vetem pse eshte e shemtuar, lar o zot, po thjeshte pse i duket, ta zeme "e re", ose pse ka fjetur me nje mashkull tjeter te cilin ky e njeh dhe e konsideron per nje shkalle me te ulet se veten. Kjo gje e diskualifikon kete femer shpesh ne menyre instante si kanditat real ndaj tij. Mu psh,. nje femer edhe nese vertete me pelqen, por benje nje nder gabimet me famekeqe per mua, te mundohet te me beje 'gjeloz' duke perdorur nje mashkull tjeter lolo, para syve te mij,
ajo duhet takete te qarte se edhe per njeqind ve\jet me kurre nuk do ti miresoje gjasat per tu afruar me shume se nje kolege e rendote.

Ka edhe kesi soji ne mos e pace pasur te njohour

----------


## alnosa

Jemi Ne Shekullin E 21 ...nuk Duhen Pare Kaq Me Thellesi Keto Gjera .......per Mua Si Femra Si Mashkulli Duhet Te Ruajne Dinjitetin Dhe Dashurin ....... Te Jap Te Drejte Per Kete Qe The Me Lart Po Keta Njerz Jetojn Akoma Me Te Vjetren ......dhe Ka Dhe Shum Raste Te Tjera Kur Femra Kerkon Dashuri E Ngrotesi Ndaj Nje Mashkulli Kete Femer E Quajn Te Rrugve .......ja Sa Te Ceket  Nga Mendja ...

Te Pershendes

----------


## Baptist

Femra qe thjeshte kerkon argetim, eshte per cdo respekt.
Asaj nuk mund t'i them jo nese eshte atraktive sipas metrit tim ne asnje rast.
Dhe as do ta quaj kush rrugaqe
Per mua krijon problem nese qasja e femres eshte te shnderrohet ne rimorkio kurse une nuk mund ta paramendoj jeten me te. Ne kete rast i them jo edhe seksit. Per arsye se nuk deshiroj te shfrytezoj rastin ashtu sic rregullisht bejne koleget tjere, ne menyre qe pas pak kohe tia prish enderrat dhe planet e sajuara mbi genjeshtrat e mija.
Une ia them jo ne start. Por nese edhe pask kesaj ajo nuk heq dore kurse une e shoh qe permbushe nje numer te konsiderueshem te standardeve personale, ndodhe qe kthej mendjen, nuk i dihet,sepse kjo sjellje mund te zgjoje respekt nga ana ime...
stop se ju lodha!

----------


## alnosa

Qe Ne Start Ti Munt Te Thuash Jo Po Kur E Mendon Gjat E Gjat Kthen Perseri Koken Pas Se Pse Ke Then Jo Ne Start .....nuk Eshte Seksi Cdo Gje Mididis Dy Te Rinjve . Femra Nuk Ka Si Te Behet Rimorko Nqs Ti Nuk E Rimorkon Duhet Ta Kuptosh Drejt Kete .....mgjithate Femra Eshte Si  Kristali Dhe Do Nje Cik Kujdes Te Vecante ........ishte Kenaqesi Qe Bisedova Me Ty .....


Gjith Te Mirat

----------


## Baptist

Une e kam thene dhe e them gjithe jeten,
seksi pa dashuri eshte keqperdorim i natyres dhe ne te gjitha aspektet paguhet shtrenjte nga te dy palet. 

)nuk do te hy ne ate si dhe perse(

Jo vetem mes mashkulit dhe femres, ASGJE ne jeten e individit nuk ka kurrefare vlere as rendesi pa DASHURI.

Une e quaj te kote secilin moment qe te jetes qe e kam kaluar pa ndjenjen e dashurise. Fale fatit, jane kompensuar me shpresen per Dashuri te Vertete dhe se "te jetosh qe te dashurosh" megjithate i jep jetes nje kuptim. 

Ndjej per ata qe nuk e kane shijiuar Dashurine e Vertete se paku nje here ne jete.
Por ndjej edhe me ata qe e kane shijuar dhe tani u shkon jeta ne kerkim te perhershem te magjise se saj.

Kenaqesija ishte e imja plotesisht...
Gjithe te mirat edhe nga ana ime.

----------


## biloba

> Jo aq keq, sa te vije ne forum e t'kerkoje mendim si lluf manaferrash!


Ke te drejte, keto gjera nuk zgjidhen ketu. Megjithate pyetja ishte shume e pergjithshme (ajo vajza nuk ka edhe aq pervoje me meshkujt dhe donte te dinte dicka themelore ne lidhje me ate qe ndjen mashkulli ne ate moment, per te kuptuar psene e reagimit te tij me pas) sepse ne fakt, situata ishte shume me e komplikuar.

p.s. ju falimenderit per te gjitha pergjigjet, shume informative.

----------

